# installer codecs sur l'apple tv 2



## aqwa02 (6 Octobre 2011)

bonjour ! j'ai l'apple tv 2 et je me demandait si il était possible de rajouter des codecs videos à l'apple tv , mais sans changer d'interface ( pas de xbmc etc) ? car je ne veut pas perdre la location de film par exemple ! 

l'idéal serais que l'apple tv puisse lire des videos 1080p au format .3gp , ou avi , etc 

merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Octobre 2011)

A mon avis, sans JB ce n'est pas possible !


----------



## aqwa02 (7 Octobre 2011)

ha je veut bien la jailbreaker , mais je ne veut pas changer l'interface !


----------

